# Preparing for the 2016 Big Game seasons



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Hopefully this will help a few newer hunters get some ideas for their upcoming hunts.
I will try to cover:
1) getting into shape
2) scouting
3) developing a good day pack
4) developing an overnight or multi day pack
5) shooting practice
6) taking care of game when it's down


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Now that the draws are coming to a close and we have some waiting to do before we know for sure where and who we may be hunting with this year.
It's time to get back into shape.
This year, I really have "let myself go" when weight gain is concerned.
I have set a personal goal to loose 40lbs. by July 1st.:shock:
About 6 weeks ago I hit my all time weight of 221 lbs. 
That's up 60 lbs. from when I was wild land firefighting and could bench press 300 lbs.
This was after my wife and I had hit an all you can eat buffet and afterwards, I found myself throwing up because I was so sick from over eating.
I knew I had a problem.
And it was time to do something about it.
So for the past 6 weeks, I have cut all processed sugars and reduced my carbs. drastically.
I also try to get in 30-45 minutes of exercise a day.
I have bad knees and a stress fracture in my right foot, which leaves running or jogging out of the question but here's a few things I've be doing the last few weeks.
Easy stuff, like push ups, sit ups, jumping jacks, stair steppers and some light weight lifting.
I have lost 18 lbs. so far.

I'd like to hear about some of the things you are doing to get back into shape.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I too have let myself go over the past year or two. Tipped in at 215 the other day. I have historically been a 175-190 guy. My biggest problem is beer and eating healthy. I have high hopes for my draws this year and should have a few tags. I MUST drop some weight. 40 lbs is my goal by September. So me and the wife joined a biggest loser competition at my work. We are speed walking/jogging at the park 3 times a week, starting at 2 1/2 miles increasing a half mile every week. Also going with a low sugar and carbs diet ( no more mtn dew ).  

For my beer issue I have to earn them. 1 beer = 15 pushups or 20 leglifts. This worked pretty well monday-friday as I usually only have 1 to 3 beers a night. However, this weekend and the Daytona 500 have put me in a huge hole......might be time to severe the friendship with my beloved Coors Light if I expect to get where I want. ;( .


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Weight gain is a problem that we all have as we get older and our bones and joints don't work as they should. 

I hit 240 lbs just after Christmas and dropped 6 lbs by Febuary to go on my javelina hunt in Arizona and am now back up to 238 but expect to be down to close to 200 by summer. My joints wont take jogging anymore so it is a 3-4 mile walk each day and then once the snow is gone I take a 6 mile loop hike with a 1000' gain in altitude in 3 miles and then a 1 mile level hike then downhill the last 2 miles. 

My fingers are crossed that will work for me.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

Still haven't lost the weight I but on after my daughter was born. I'm at 240, and would, ideally like to get down to the 150 range. That's not gonna happen between now and the fall, but my hope is to get to 200 by the season opener. My apartment complex has a fitness room, so I've been doing some weight training. Looking forward to the snow melting so I can do more hiking too.


----------



## bugchuker (Dec 3, 2007)

I was at an all time high of 226 right after Christmas, I cut out processed sugar and carbs, got on this stuff my wife sells called Arbonne and I weighed in at 205 this morning. I'm going to start hitting the treadmill tomorrow and try to hit it at least 3 times a week. Last year I had my rear handed to me by the Wyoming high country, I'm hoping this year is different.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

Great idea for a thread! I didn't receive the most thorough big game hunt training growing up, and I look forward to learning some wisdom here. And it's a good reminder that the hunt really starts now, not when the tag is drawn, or when the season opens.

The best motivation for me to stay in shape is having a tag... I'm around 99% sure I won't draw any tags this year, so it might be more difficult. I may end up buying a spike tag if a friend or two can commit to hunting with me.

As far as staying in shape goes, a good diet along with quick neighborhood speed walks/jogs when I need a break from homework are my main strategies. Giving up soda, popcorn and Little Debbie's snacks helped me drop 20 pounds a few years back. I cheat on popcorn every now and again, but I don't really have a desire to touch the others after seeing what a difference it made to give them up.

Of course, turkey hunting is my favorite fitness strategy...


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Man, after the sheep hunt beat me up last fall, I've really done close to nothing for the past 3 months...and I can feel it. I've historically been able to keep my weight in the 170-180 range, and have never had to worry about what I eat, BUT I can see that those days are probably going to end really soon. That will be a really sad day!!

That said, with the warming weather, my goal will be to get out and walk / jog 3 times a week at first...transitioning to jogging 3-4 miles 3 times a week once summer gets here. I will also start riding my bike 8 miles round trip to the TRAX station. Anything to stay active!

One hint to any newbies out there - if you only train in the gym or at home, the mountains will kick your arse in a heartbeat. There is no substitute from hiking / training in the mountains with the gear you will be hauling around on your back. This doesn't have to be a weekly thing, but the more time you spend training at altitude and under weight loads, the better you will feel come the fall hunting seasons.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Jake / 3arabians and speed walking - I've got to see this! Do you wear ankle weights and pump those arms using 5 lb. dumbells?? Just giving you a hard time, although I still might have to chuckle! :mrgreen:


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Jake / 3arabians and speed walking - I've got to see this! Do you wear ankle weights and pump those arms using 5 lb. dumbells?? Just giving you a hard time, although I still might have to chuckle! :mrgreen:


Ya it aint pretty! After I posted that I thought to myself "huh, did I really just admit to speed walking at the park on a internet forum? :shock:" I wonder if I will escape this one unrazzed? I am glad it was you Mike. I will say this; women are capable of making a man do a great many things he normally would never do! 

No ankle weights or arm weights a pumping. Although I did mock the motion for awhile the first time we went until the wife became un amused and I had to stop.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Two years ago I was able to drop 35 pounds throughout the year and I was feeling great. That was the best hunting season for me physically since I was a teenager as I could hike around without feeling like I was going to die! Unfortunately I've gained it all back (plus a little) and feel like crap. I have a goal in my head to lose 20 pounds by the draw in May. It's totally doable for me, I'm just having the darnedest time getting motivated to do it.

I just need to cowboy up and do it. Easier said than done. 

Now that the weather (and air) is getting a little better I plan to get out on my bike for cardio. I have generally not done a ton of hiking pre-season, but MWScott is exactly right. No prep for the mountains but the mountain itself. So I'm going to have to mix in some hikes. 

Anyone that has some ideas for fun/decent hikes close to Provo, post them up! (Aside from just walking up the mountain.)


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

There's nothing that compares to actually being in the mountains getting in shape with your pack. Spending a lot of time in a gym mimicking what you do while hunting seems silly if you can actually go up and DO what you do hunting.

However, most can't get in the mountains as frequently as we can get in the gym or out around the neighborhood for a workout. When I'm in the gym I try to do big lifts that will incorporate multiple muscle groups and the big groups you use in the field. Lunges with weights, squats, dead lifts, power cleans, standing curls, etc. I try to do everything with free weights so I have to work the smaller muscles to control the weight and balance. When I do treadmill work, I bring my pack with weights in it and try to do a variety of incline settings over the distance interval that I'm working for the day. I also like stair masters and jumping rope for lower impact cardio work.



MWScott72 said:


> Jake / 3arabians and speed walking - I've got to see this! Do you wear ankle weights and pump those arms using 5 lb. dumbells?? Just giving you a hard time, although I still might have to chuckle! :mrgreen:


Hey, it ain't speed walking unless it looks like this!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

For all those trying to get back into shape. You might want to try Cycling. Other than feeling violated by a skinny seat, its a great work out. I started about two years ago and love it. I was about 240 ish and got down to 220. Now back up to 230 because I can't ride in the winter as much. The good thing about a bike is the low impact, I road a few 75 mile rides last year, hurt like heck after. I didn't think I was going to be able to walk for a few weeks , but was fine the next day. Joints didn't even hurt. A guy my size usually burns about 1000 calories an hr. with a 16 mph average speed. I have seen it help my a lot when I am hiking in the hills. Most the time my 14 yr can't even keep up. 




.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

I'm taking a different strategy. My biggest problem is that I get so danged excited that I run around the woods like an ADD teenager hooped up on energy drinks. I know that I walk by lots of deer every year. I'm going to try gaining about 30 lbs in order to slow the pace down a bit. Hopefully I will do a little more glassing while I'm taking more frequent rest breaks. 

My plan is to intake more processed sugars and fatty foods while resisting the urge to do more physical activity than needed. We'll see how it goes?-------SS


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Springville Shooter said:


> I'm taking a different strategy. My biggest problem is that I get so danged excited that I run around the woods like an ADD teenager hooped up on energy drinks. I know that I walk by lots of deer every year. I'm going to try gaining about 30 lbs in order to slow the pace down a bit. Hopefully I will do a little more glassing while I'm taking more frequent rest breaks.
> 
> My plan is to intake more processed sugars and fatty foods while resisting the urge to do more physical activity than needed. We'll see how it goes?-------SS


Dont forget the beer! Trust me it works great. Drink Odouls if necessay.


----------



## 7mm Reloaded (Aug 25, 2015)

Vanilla said:


> Two years ago I was able to drop 35 pounds throughout the year and I was feeling great. That was the best hunting season for me physically since I was a teenager as I could hike around without feeling like I was going to die! Unfortunately I've gained it all back (plus a little) and feel like crap. I have a goal in my head to lose 20 pounds by the draw in May. It's totally doable for me, I'm just having the darnedest time getting motivated to do it.
> 
> I just need to cowboy up and do it. Easier said than done.
> 
> ...


 My favorite hike in the state is the Timp. Summit. I try to do it at least once every summer. The Aspen Grove parking lot is open all year. Timpenokee trail head opens July first. You don't have to go to the top to get a good work out. I love the goats and big horns up there. Maybe this is not a decent hike but it is fun. peace


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I had to give up the pop and fatty food when they thought I had had cancer in my digestive track 25 years ago. I weighed about 200 then. After the biopsies I had to stay on the diet for about 6 weeks. By then it had become more of a habit. I dropped to about 175 for a while. When I could eat normal again I went to 190. Have stayed right there ever since using the same diet in moderation. I eat more veggies and fruit now and do some walking and hiking. But, not heavy duty. 
I could probably get to 180 or so if I wanted, but I'm pretty comfortable hanging around 190. Give up the few beers I enjoy, and I do like brownies .........could get there. But I have always figured everything in moderation as I already mentioned. 
I think the best things I did were to get off the pop, and give up fast food. Made it pretty easy to control my weight without really having to work at it.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm in the same boat as 2full in regards to the soda and fast food. 

4 years ago, I took a better paying job that involves extended periods of driving with minimal physical exertion...it has definitely taken it's toll on my body. My joints ache (especially my right knee lately) and I feel like I'm in poor shape due to the lack of cardio and physical exercise. 

I weigh in at 174 as of today my max was 185 but I'd like to be closer to 160-165 or even 175 if it were more muscle than belly fat (Bud Light). I take the stairs a lot at work and do a lot of swimming which is low impact and helps build my lung strength by swimming underwater for as long as possible. I'm thinking of buying a new bike this spring so I can ride and minimize the impacts on my knees and ankles.

I cut out soda and fatty foods when I started driving more because the sugar burnout and full fat stomach increase my drowsiness and driving tired is no bueno. now I drink water and eat 6" Subway sandwiches when I have long drives across the state ahead of me, or even stay a little hungry as it help keep me awake. Just dropping the soda shed 5 lbs.

I've tried jogging but I hate it and it hurts my knees.


----------



## snw_brdr10 (May 20, 2014)

I weighed in at 218 a year and a half ago. Just by hiking a lot I was able to drop 14 of that. But then the holidays hit and I was back up to 210. 

A month ago my wife got me a fitbit and it has totally changed my attitude. It keeps track of the distance I go, steps I take and calories I burn. I also started working out doing p90x3 (only 30 minutes a day). I also signed up for an app called pact. You have to make agreements to workout, log your food, and eat a certain number of fruits and veggies. For each one you miss, you have to pay $5. If you complete all of it, you get paid. Kinda nice.

Overall, I am now at 202 (still got 7 to go!) but the amount of strength and energy I have now compared to then is impressive.


----------



## littlebighorn (Feb 14, 2009)

A little over a year ago I was doing a serious "get back in shape" hike up a mountain when I had a full on heart attack. Had my son not been with me, and a chopper with a paramedic had not reached me just as my heart stopped, I would have died.:-? 
Moral of the story is, if you have a history of heart issues in your family, get a good check up before you launch your "Christmas weight loss" plan.
Granted, I am 66 years old, which is probably way older than most of you, but all the same, make sure your body can handle a sudden increase in activity.
Post script: After the placement of two stents in my heart, some medical supervision, and 7 months of careful training, I was able to complete a 12 day backpack sheep hunt.


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

A couple years ago a friend and I hiked deep into my hunting area to place some trail cameras in areas that I had never been to before. On the hike back out I ended up coming down with a case of heat stroke that was scary to say the least. Gratefully I was able to make it back to the family cabin before the fullness of the symptoms hit and I spent the rest of the day in an ice bath. I vowed that day to never let that happen again and I have regularly worked out since. I weigh the exact same as I did then but I am definitely more fit and capable than previous years.
Losing weight would be a happy byproduct if it happened but it hasn't. Although I do some meathead weight training I spend most of my time with cardio alternating between the stair machine, treadmill, elliptical, and bike. 
After packing out a couple elk on my back I've added a "simulated pack" to my routine. I bring my pack to work out and throw 60 pounds or so in it and simulate a pack out on the stair machine or hop on the treadmill and crank the incline up as high as it will go and set a 2 to 2.5mph pace and go for about an hour. Call me a sicko or whatever but I really enjoy the simulated pack workouts.

This year my focus is flexibility so I've been reawaked to the importance of stretching. Speed walking may be silly... but I find my wife giggling at me as I go through a 25 to 30 minute stretching/yoga/pilates routine a couple nights a week while watching the news. She says I'm not doing most of it right but I'm not flexible enough to do most of it yet so that the goal this year because I'm roughly as flexible as a 2x4. One of these days I'd like to be able to touch my toes... I haven't been able to do that since Jr. High.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> A couple years ago a friend and I hiked deep into my hunting area to place some trail cameras in areas that I had never been to before. On the hike back out I ended up coming down with a case of heat stroke that was scary to say the least. Gratefully I was able to make it back to the family cabin before the fullness of the symptoms hit and I spent the rest of the day in an ice bath. I vowed that day to never let that happen again and I have regularly worked out since. I weigh the exact same as I did then but I am definitely more fit and capable than previous years.
> Losing weight would be a happy byproduct if it happened but it hasn't. Although I do some meathead weight training I spend most of my time with cardio alternating between the stair machine, treadmill, elliptical, and bike.
> After packing out a couple elk on my back I've added a "simulated pack" to my routine. I bring my pack to work out and throw 60 pounds or so in it and simulate a pack out on the stair machine or hop on the treadmill and crank the incline up as high as it will go and set a 2 to 2.5mph pace and go for about an hour. Call me a sicko or whatever but I really enjoy the simulated pack workouts.
> 
> This year my focus is flexibility so I've been reawaked to the importance of stretching. Speed walking may be silly... but I find my wife giggling at me as I go through a 25 to 30 minute stretching/yoga/pilates routine a couple nights a week while watching the news. She says I'm not doing most of it right but I'm not flexible enough to do most of it yet so that the goal this year because I'm roughly as flexible as a 2x4. One of these days I'll be able to touch my toes... I haven't been able to do that since Jr. High.


 Going up and down a flight of stairs several times in a row with a weighted pack, will also give you a great workout.


----------



## Watcher (Dec 31, 2008)

A lot of 200 + pounders here! I've got a knee that's had too many surgeries. The doctor told me last year that what I've lost in cartilage I've made up for in arthritis. So I can't run trails like I used to and am trying to figure out how to change my exercise pattern. I hit 198 this winter - had a come to Jesus with myself. I'm down to 185 now: gym three time a week (until the weather improves), improved diet, and really try to quit snacking after dinner. The more whisky I drink the more I snack so cutting out a little alcohol is a triple bonus (less alcohol calories, less lousy snack calories, and I also feel better in the morning).

My mantra: *"The elk don't take a day off from running around the mountains trying to survive." 
*
That usually gets me off my butt for at least 30 minutes. As they say, getting old is a bitch but it beats the alternative.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

I have a little cardiovascular and stretching workout I do about 15 min pretty much every morning. 
It gets the heart going. I don't feel as good if I skip it. I walk 30 to 40 min, 4 to 5 times per week. 
Just that little bit makes a difference. I am 60 this year, and I sure feel a difference if I skip a couple of days. It helps my blood pressure as well, a bunch of stroke history in my family. 
Don't want to go out that way.


----------



## bekins24 (Sep 22, 2015)

Well believe it or not my major in college was Exercise and Sport Science so I had 4 years of this kind of talk... One of the biggest things that helps is finding something that you enjoy doing! If you hate going to the gym to run on a treadmill (that's how I am) then find something else that is going to get you your cardio and improve your lungs. For me, I love to swim and it is something that i can go do for 1-2 hours and have a total body workout. Plus for some of you bigger guys with joint problems it is low impact so you won't finish the workout and feel like you have been grinding your knee. Granted if all you did was swim, you would probably still feel like you were going to die when you hit the mountain, but it is something great for the winter when you can't go hiking.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Vanilla said:


> Anyone that has some ideas for fun/decent hikes close to Provo, post them up! (Aside from just walking up the mountain.)


Here are a few of my favorites. These are more 1/2 day/after work type hikes that I enjoy but don't take up enormous amounts of time.

1. The trailhead at Cascade drive. This trail goes on a steady incline right off but them flattens out and multiple side trails take you all over the SW base of Timp. After the first climb, you can pick easy side trails or more strenuous, depending on what you want. Great views of the valley.

2. Trailhead at the end of Dry Canvon Dr. The main trail is a little steeper, but takes you right up the mountain. The BST goes North/South along there for an easier hike.

3. The entire Bonneville shoreline trail. There are multiple access points along Utah county and the trail goes North/South from around Highland to Springville. Once you climb onto the trail, it is mostly low to medium intensity.

4. The Escalante Cross in Spanish Fork. This is a favorite with my kids. If you just go to the cross, it isn't very tough or long, but the trail also goes up the canyon. Again, great views.

One other thing I might bring up if a person is just getting into hiking or hunting in the steep and deep, and that is footwear. I learned a very hard lesson a few years back when I went on a Uintas overnighter hike in boots that had worn out badly in the wrong places. Wyogoob probably thought he would need to drag me out of there and besides a host of raw blisters, half of my toenails fell out a week later. Yikes. The problem has now been corrected with a good set of boots and I have had no further problems. Don't scrimp when you buy your hunting boots.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

I detest exercise. Its hard to find the time, its miserable, yadda yadda yadda . . . 

But I detest even more being unable to go as far and as long as I need/want to chase elk in October. 

So, I use the desire to be able to go wherever I want in the fall without huffing and puffing to awfully hard as my motivator to stay in shape. For me, the best way to prepare for the hunt is to never get out of cardio/physical conditioning. It's an all-year process for me. 

When I started a few years back, all I did was get up from my work desk 3 times a day, 3 days a week and climb the 7 flights of stairs in my building. I started with 1-2 times each session, and that was a serious struggle with rubbery legs. It sucks starting out. Now, I do them fast, and do the 7 flights at least 3 times each session. I do run on the treadmill once or twice a week now as well. Looking forward to warmer weather and ramping up the running again. Last summer I made it up to 4.5 miles a few times, the longest I had run in 25 years.  If an overweight 25-years-out-of-shape guy like me can do it, almost anyone can. 

Hunting is so much more enjoyable to me when I can go long and hard day after day, and feel confident I'll still have strength and energy enough to pack an animal out despite being 2 miles in.


----------



## bezog (Apr 29, 2015)

3arabians said:


> So me and the wife joined a biggest loser competition at my work. We are speed walking/jogging at the park 3 times a week, starting at 2 1/2 miles increasing a half mile every week. .


I heard that these are a must have when speed walking. Spiffy Swedish speed walking outfits, optional.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

I ain't putting how much I weigh or how much I am trying to lose. Ridge saw what I look like. I always thought being in shape meant that because round is a shape I was in shape... :shock:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Over the past few years, I've had my fitness level get in the way of being more effective while hunting. Have missed out on a few opportunities by not physically being able to to get to the animal in time.

I live in Davis County but work in Provo. I've been hiking the Y every day at lunch. Right around a mile up and 1k feet elevation gain. Knock it out in less than an hour up and back. Been doing it all winter long, and now that the snow has started to melt, threw a bag of rock salt in my pack to prep a little better for the mountains in the fall. Early Saturday Mornings I mix in a little longer hike usually.


I have a long ways to go, but between hiking every day and being very regimented with my diet, have been seeing definite improvements. My goal is to continue this all the way up until the bow hunt in August and hope to be down another 30 pounds or so.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

The Y isn't long, but it just keeps going up, and pretty fast. That is a great "short" hike. If you can get up there and back in a lunch break, that is fantastic. Great training there on a limited time budget.


----------



## scartinez (Apr 22, 2008)

I ski quite a bit each winter. It's great for the keeping the legs in shape.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I have trouble keeping my weight down and staying in shape. Walking at "altitude" and bending over a million times picking up trash helps.

Adopt-a-Highway - Mirror Lake Highway milepost 28 to milepost 55:




My brother comes out from Illinois every fall to hunt and fish. To get tuned up he helps me cleanup our 27-mile long stretch of Paradise.


Picking up litter is a great way to get in shape for the big game hunting season, and hey, it's free. Ya really ought to try it.
.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks for the responses about different ways to exercise. It goes to show that you don't always need a pricey gym membership to get back into shape but for some people that's what they need to push them.

I've now lost 20 lbs. in the last 7 weeks.
My goal is to loose 20 more by July 1st.
That's one pound per week.
The biggest factors I believe are that I have had no soft drinks at all during that time period and no processed sugar at all.
I've been using a spoonful of honey for sweetener when needed.
Most of my daily meals consist of a 10 grain cereal mixed with Muesli (another cereal mix)
served hot for breakfast.
Lunch and daily snacks of 5 fruits and vegetables and a garden salad or if I'm near a Wendys, I'll get their small chili for $2.00.
Sometimes I'll have a can of tuna and a couple boiled eggs for lunch with the 5 fruits and veggies.
Dinner consists of some type of meat and a vegetable.
Also, I'm drinking about 64 ounces of water per day.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Has anyone used the Dietary supplements like... Wilderness Athlete or MNT OPS?
Or used the stuff while hiking for better endurance and hydration?


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

ridgetop said:


> Has anyone used the Dietary supplements like... Wilderness Athlete or MNT OPS?
> Or used the stuff while hiking for better endurance and hydration?


I've used a pre workout for a long time with lifting and working out in the gym, so it seemed logical to try it while hunting and training. This last year I used mtn. Ops yeti for pre workout as well as before a long day of hiking the hills. I think the benefit is there. The Enduro is good for endurance and boosting nitric oxide levels without the jolt of caffeine.

I've also used the wilderness athlete "energy and focus", which was good as well. With all these supplements, though, it's crucial to stay well hydrated. Otherwise the caffeine in the supplements can dehydrate you in a hurry.

Sent from my SM-G928T using Tapatalk


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

derekp1999 said:


> This year my focus is flexibility so I've been reawaked to the importance of stretching. Speed walking may be silly... but I find my wife giggling at me as I go through a 25 to 30 minute stretching/yoga/pilates routine a couple nights a week while watching the news. She says I'm not doing most of it right but I'm not flexible enough to do most of it yet so that the goal this year because I'm roughly as flexible as a 2x4. One of these days I'd like to be able to touch my toes... I haven't been able to do that since Jr. High.


Update... touched my toes yesterday... man they look like they are a long ways away and it hurt like a son of a gun but I got them! Haven't done that in years.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

derekp1999 said:


> Update... touched my toes yesterday... man they look like they are a long ways away and it hurt like a son of a gun but I got them! Haven't done that in years.


I've always had a problem with flexibility throughout my life. I pulled a hamstring a few years ago and it took almost two years for the pain to go away.
Weight loss update:
Last week I hit the 25 lb. mark that I've lost in the past 60 days. 15 lbs. more to go in the next 90 days should be doable, I hope.
After hiking the Stansburys last week without trecking poles, my right knee hasn't forgiven me yet.
I just have to face the fact, my body just can't handle the steep and deep any more and I need to take the trecking poles "every" time I go hiking.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

My gym:



Go until ya can't go anymore


Run


Work out with a buddy


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

I have been bludgeoned at work this month, but I finally got away for a hike with the dog this morning. I got a ways to go but I didn't do too bad for the first springtime hike.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Get off yer dead ass and do it.


.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> I've always had a problem with flexibility throughout my life. I pulled a hamstring a few years ago and it took almost two years for the pain to go away.
> Weight loss update:
> Last week I hit the 25 lb. mark that I've lost in the past 60 days. 15 lbs. more to go in the next 90 days should be doable, I hope.
> After hiking the Stansburys last week without trecking poles, my right knee hasn't forgiven me yet.
> I just have to face the fact, my body just can't handle the steep and deep any more and I need to take the trecking poles "every" time I go hiking.


Update:
Well I lost 26 lbs. before I fell off the diet wagon.
I've gained 5 of it back but hoping to start loosing again now that I've been out hitting the hills scouting.
I found a new backcountry camping spot today. When I started out this morning, the wind was blowing fairly hard.
Normally I hate hunting/scouting in the wind. It's a lot harder to spot deer.
But today I used the wind to determine my camp spot, which would be out of the wind.
I found a nice little aspen grove that fits the bill.
I also packed in 3 liters of water to start storing at the camp site,
which will be removed in the fall of coarse.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I do thumb exercises daily, those atv throttles get tiresome.


-DallanC


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Has anyone used the Dietary supplements like... Wilderness Athlete or MNT OPS?
> Or used the stuff while hiking for better endurance and hydration?


I went on a hike this weekend to my fall hunting grounds for elk. Wanted to put a trail camera on a waterhole to see what caliber of elk were using the area. Of course, I didn't have enough time and had to push myself on the way out. 5+ miles with some significant elevation gain the first 2 miles of the hike out. I used 2 shots of WA "Energy and Focus" hoping it would give me the extra energy needed to get out fast. I did the 5+ miles in 3 hours and 3t minutes...which included about 25 minutes of down time while I broke down my camp on the way out. I would have thought it would take me closer to 4 hrs WITHOUT breaking camp. Needless to say I was impressed. Really believe that the WA supplement helped out. I could feel the difference!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I also met this guy prior to setting the camera. He was only 100 yds from the chosen camera spot


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Crap didn't...load trying again


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

MWScott72 said:


> I went on a hike this weekend to my fall hunting grounds for elk. Wanted to put a trail camera on a waterhole to see what caliber of elk were using the area. Of course, I didn't have enough time and had to push myself on the way out. 5+ miles with some significant elevation gain the first 2 miles of the hike out. I used 2 shots of WA "Energy and Focus" hoping it would give me the extra energy needed to get out fast. I did the 5+ miles in 3 hours and 3t minutes...which included about 25 minutes of down time while I broke down my camp on the way out. I would have thought it would take me closer to 4 hrs WITHOUT breaking camp. Needless to say I was impressed. Really believe that the WA supplement helped out. I could feel the difference!


I think I'll try some of that stuff next weekend when I put out a couple more cameras.
Nice Gen. season bull.


----------



## Charina (Aug 16, 2011)

ridgetop said:


> Well I lost 26 lbs. before I fell off the diet wagon.
> I've gained 5 of it back but hoping to start loosing again.


Sure wish I could do that! Way to go ridgetop! I just seem unable to loose any despite working out significantly more for the last year plus.


----------



## Idratherbehunting (Jul 17, 2013)

I had lost 10 lbs, have gained 5 of them back. I definitely need to do a better job getting out and getting my butt in gear. I only drink diet sodas now, but eat a lot of junk food at work. I've done a few hikes so far, carrying my daughter who weighs about 25 lbs, so I need to step it up.


----------



## hatch000 (Aug 4, 2011)

Im 37 years old. In the last three years, I had been running in the Wasatch Back Ragnar races to get myself back into shape for the hunting season. 
My weight has been consistent for the past several years I am usually around 165 pounds in the offseason and i tend to drop about 10 pounds getting back into shape for the hunting season. 
What I learned the past few years is this....Although the running got me into shape, it was a nightmare for my knees. By the time scouting season and hunting season came around, my knees hated me and reminded me almost everyday.
So what I decided to do was change things up. I wanted to prepare myself more for what I really would be doing. Which was climbing elevation with serious weight on my back. I don't run much while hunting so that was out of the question. I decided to start my scouting season backpacking and hiking to get into shape even if it meant adding extra weight to my pack or scouting new areas. Scout the new areas to get more miles in if my health conditions warranted it which can't hurt learning new parts of your unit and what critters it holds. But my goal was to get into shape while scouting. Basically killing multiple birds with one stone. My knees appreciated it this last fall and I was better prepared for the work that I was actually going to be doing.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Crap didn't...load trying again


Thats a cool looking bull Mike! Love the dark coat on him. I went scouting on Sunday and turned uo this dandy buck. Nit the best pic but if you zoom it you can see his maturity.


----------



## berrysblaster (Nov 27, 2013)

Quit drinking carbonation 3 years ago this August. Best thing ever, I gained 25lbs of wanted and needed weight, and felt healthier and more fit then I'd ever been before.

Until you really get yourself off of it, you have no idea how bad it really is for you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

Want to loose weight? Try bear hunting. I dropped 13.5 lbs in 3 weeks packing bait. Now that I am back sitting at my desk 8-9 hours a day I have put back 3-4 lbs. I would like to take another 5-10 off and maintain that level. 

Oh, and I'm not addicted to Dr. Pepper. I can quit whenever I want...:mrgreen:


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

3arabians said:


> Thats a cool looking bull Mike! Love the dark coat on him. I went scouting on Sunday and turned uo this dandy buck. Nit the best pic but if you zoom it you can see his maturity.


 Hope he's around this fall...that's always the trick.

I'm going to have to take your word for it on your buck. I think I can see what his rack, but even blown up, I have a hard time making him out.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

MWScott72 said:


> Hope he's around this fall...that's always the trick.
> 
> I'm going to have to take your word for it on your buck. I think I can see what his rack, but even blown up, I have a hard time making him out.


Ya that picture sucks I probably shouldn't have even posted it but I was pretty excited to see him at first light of my first scouting trip of the year. I need a bipod to steady my binos when taking pictures through them (I'm such a rookie sometimes). He wasn't a giant but a good typical 4x4, I would guess about 24 wide. About the size of your buck last year.

About the preparing for the hunts this year thread topic-- I am WAY behind. My workout plans lasted only about a month so last weekend was my first real hike of the season and it kicked my butt. I have a LONG way to go in the next 3 month to get where I need to be. I will be getting out almost every weekend for hikes leading up to the bow hunt then I will be helping my brother on that. Hopefully that will get me into good enough shape. I just haven't had the time with work and everything else that comes up. On a positive note, I have lost about 10 pounds due to healthier eating and a cutback on beer. :grin:


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

My exercise program (nightly jogging and occasional hikes with a backpack) has been going strong for about 7 weeks, and I'm in better shape than I've been in for years. I've gained a few pounds, though. I think I use my exercise routine as a way to justify eating more food. :-x

I'll just tell myself that the weight I gained is all muscle...

The bad news is that I didn't draw a single tag. And my friend who was going to hunt the general any bull with me is wavering on his commitment. His wife thinks an anniversary vacation would be a better way to spend the first week of the season. I may have to go it alone, if I go at all.

Note to self: don't get married during hunting season. Or maybe just don't get married at all. :?


----------



## kstorrs (Oct 29, 2012)

No big game tags for me this year so I must be training for 2017 :mrgreen:

I started hitting the gym 3-5 days a week doing crossfit type activities a year ago. I have been tall and skinny my whole life. I am 6' 1" and was 145 lbs when we started going to the gym and in 10 months I gained 10 lbs. Six weeks ago my wife and I changed our nutrition to eating whole foods, no processed sugar, stopped drinking beer and drinking 100+ oz of water daily. We eat balanced meals every 2-3 hours (we have to pack lunch boxes around like they are purses...). In the last six weeks I have gained another 8 lbs putting me at an all time high of 164 lbs. I have never felt better and have a lot more energy (although I do notice the extra weight). I have a goal of reaching and maintaining 175 lbs.


----------



## Winglish (Mar 28, 2015)

ridgetop said:


> Has anyone used the Dietary supplements like... Wilderness Athlete or MNT OPS?
> Or used the stuff while hiking for better endurance and hydration?


I use Mtn Ops Yeti almost daily. Last summer I was staring at 250 and I decided I had to do something. I am now down to 187 and still going. I did not make many changes to my diet other than switching from Pepsi to diet sodas or water and focusing on some protein intake with each meal. What I did do was join a gym. I take one scoop of Yeti 30 minutes before my workout. I lift weights for about an hour each night and then I walk/run for 20 minutes. The Yeti is about the only pre-workout I have found that does not give me jitters. I feel like it helps me power through my workout and recover quickly. I recommend it.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Since nothing has been posted in over a month.
Lets just move into the scouting portion of preparing for a hunt.
Since early July, My friends and I have been putting out trail cameras to see what's in the area we are looking at hunting.
I've looked over google earth about a hundred times and located a good backcountry camp spot. I then hiked in to this spot to confirm it's as good as it looked on google earth.
It turned out better than I hoped. It's protected by the wind and I can even get a data signal, which is awesome for checking hourly weather reports.
I've started backing in water to store for the upcoming muzzleloader hunt. I try to store 3 liters for every day of camping.
Even though I've narrowed down where I want to hunt on opening day, it's good to have a couple back up plans too. That's why we will set out trail cameras in other areas to see what else is out there to hunt.


----------



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey ridge, have you considered water filters (if there is a nearby source) so you don't have to pack in so much water? I'm not able to pack in my water due to a couple of inhibiting factors, so am going to have to rely on a good filter. Will be in a nasty rough wilderness area (rough for me:mrgreen, haven't hunted like I will this year in a few decades. I hope the old body can handle what my plans include...:grin:


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

stillhunterman said:


> Hey ridge, have you considered water filters (if there is a nearby source) so you don't have to pack in so much water? I'm not able to pack in my water due to a couple of inhibiting factors, so am going to have to rely on a good filter. Will be in a nasty rough wilderness area (rough for me:mrgreen, haven't hunted like I will this year in a few decades. I hope the old body can handle what my plans include...:grin:


I have done that in the past but this spot is about 1,000' in elevation above the water source. So I'd rather pack in the water now while I'm fresh than during the hunt after a long tiring day.
I've filtered out of cow stock ponds before. Even while a cow was pooping in the same pond about ten feet away.:shock:
True story, that sure brings back memories.


----------



## bullsnot (Aug 10, 2010)

It's all about competition for me. I play racquetball with my brother and pick up basketball games at the gym. Started about a year ago. These things keep me coming back and much better than a boring treadmill or running around a block or something. Plus the competition causes me to push myself.

It's not all about weight loss either. Just by getting regular exercise I have improved so many aspects of my health including much better cardio, blood pressure, I get sick much less often, less headaches, heart burn.....the list goes on. 

Although now I am running in addition to these things for extra cardio as the archery hunt nears and I'll be chasing bucks at 10,000 feet.


----------

